# Mini pumps



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I am looking for the best mini pump. So far Topeak micro rocket carbon is the best in my book. It is only 55 g., costs about $40 and can get you over 100 PSI (if you are motivated enough LOL). A lot of riders recommends Lezyne Pressure Drive carbon since this pump has short tube you screw to the valve. I kind of like the idea, however pump is heavier (82 g.) and cost about $75. It also is a little bigger which may reduce number of strokes needed to inflate the tire. What are your recommendations? Is it twice as good as micro rocket?Thanks.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It turns out there's an active discussion about this over in the general discussion forum.


----------

